# Green Fish in the boat



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

A little tale - we were rockin and rollin off Decros Island a couple of years ago in a 20' skiff catching some reds and trout in 20' of water. I made the mistake of moving one of my tarpon rods with a coast hawk on it , and when I moved it to prop it against the leaning rail, I inadvertently let the bait dangle off into the water, Not too long after doing that , I hear a loud THWACK, as the rod launched and then wedged in the motor wiring harness, a estimated 175 # lit up tarpon launched form directly under our boat and across the transom into the boat, broke the plexiglass windshield, left a real nice slice in my buddies leg, three shattered rods, then blasting a cooler full of fish and beer all over the floor before leaving the boat --

Second time I have had a green fish in the boat - almost no way you can get out of ones way - green is a good word for tarpon, they leave a green crappy mess in the boat when they do that !!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

we put a 75lbs green ling in the boat one day,WOW, that was nothing nice.. had to beat it in the head for a few to get it to settle down some. when i say green, i hooked it at the back of the boat and stuck the gaff in it within about 2 mins so you know that sucker was GREEN and mean and p i s s ed off


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Funny fish*

Ling remind me a a big puppy dog, waggin that tail , almost impossible to get em riled up, but when ya do they snap --

We weighed in a 79# fish last year at Froggies --couldn't get my bud to turn it back -- seemed like every snapper we pulled up that day had a double digit ling with it.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

They are very powerful fish, even the mid-size ones can pack a punch.

I caught about a 100 pounder on fly in Tobago last year and got it in the boat. I was holding him straight up the best I could and he thrashed - his head smacked mine, bloodied both nostrils, and nearly knocked my Costas in the ocean. I had a small cut on my eye bone and nose and had a light black eye for the week.

So yeah, they can whoop ya pretty quickly...


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

ok i am a little lost on certain things like this... what do you mean by "green fish"????


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Green Catch*



HarborHustler said:


> ok i am a little lost on certain things like this... what do you mean by "green fish"????


When a fish has not tired out enough to be boated safely.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chief5x5 said:


> When a fish has not tired out enough to be boated safely.


That when you gaff them right?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

crw91383 said:


> That when you gaff them right?


yea:spineyes:


----------

